
Coronavirus now in Oregon - finaliteration
https://www.oregonlive.com/news/2020/02/coronavirus-appears-in-oregon.html
======
40acres
I live in Oregon, work in Washington County. One of my coworkers has been WFH
all week with flu like symptoms. Another one was out today. I'm officially
spooked.

~~~
finaliteration
I live in Oregon as well (in Clackamas county) and work in downtown Portland.
One of my coworkers has been out all week with flu like symptoms and they live
in Washington county.

I am doing my very best not to panic at this point in time. My biggest concern
is that I am asthmatic, but I also bounce back from colds and the flu
relatively quickly, so I’m hoping even if I do get it I’ll recover somewhat
easily...

------
melling
For 3 unrelated people that are separated by a large distance to have it, the
number of infected must be at least a few dozen.

Any sort of mathematical models that predict this sort of thing?

~~~
craftyguy
Most likely a lot of people have the mexican beer virus, but very few have
severe enough symptoms to go to the hospital to get tested. I mean, do you go
to the hospital every single time you cough or sneeze?

